# **apple cinnamin pancake,mexican fattie smoke**



## got14u (Feb 21, 2009)

well i didn't get a pic before i rolled the apple pancake fattie. but here is a pic of what went in it. I pealed and sauteed a apple in butter, brown sugar, vanilla, and cinnamon.cooked till it reduced down to a glaze. Then poured out some pancake mix and through the finished apples and sauce on top. drizzled with some syrup after it was finished and resting in the sausage ready to be rolled. I will have pics of the finished product.

the mexican fattie is 1/2lb sausage 1/2lb hamburger and about a 1/4lb raw chorizo. the filling is as follows. I cooked about a 1/4lb chorizo and some diced onions up. I spread a thin layer of pork and chile sauce, added some dice green chilies and the sauteed onions and chorizo and topped it off with some fiesta cheese blend.

I also made a spaghetti fattie. pretty simple just some left over spaghetti sauce (home made,and full of sausage and kielbasa), some 4 cheese blend, a couple strips of bacon, and topped with italian seasoning. 

finished pics coming up soon..my babies are at 160*


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

finished pics are here....wow..is all i can say about the apple pancake fatty. the speghetti one had a blow out but was good. along with the mexican fatty.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 22, 2009)

They all look really good, but the pancake one looks the best to me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I'm going to have to do that for my next fatty.


----------



## mrsb (Feb 22, 2009)

Those look great.  I have done one with apples, swiss cheese brown sugar and cayenne.  There is something about the apples with the sausage that just tastes so good.  And I have done one with pancakes that was dang good too.  I can just imagine combining them.


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

honestly i have been doing alot of fatties and this is one of the best. i HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## vtanker (Feb 22, 2009)

Man that chorizo one looks like its just the stuff!! I have to try it.


----------



## darrin (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice looking fatties!!


----------



## cruizer (Feb 22, 2009)

Green chilies ROCK!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 22, 2009)

Great idea on the fatties, especially the apple cinnamon pancake one. Gotta give some points for the qvue!


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks everyone...the apple took the cake on this smoke..but the mexican one was awesome also. everyone was happy and i had to fight to have some left overs for tomorrow..lol


----------



## got14u (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks again for the points !!!!


----------

